# Do you have a big box of unsorted pics?



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 24, 2016)

I have this big cardboard box full of unsorted pics from the last 50 years. These are real film pictures. I just have never gotten around to sorting them out.  Writing on the back, etc. How about you?.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes....I just went partially through a big cardboard box of old pictures I have until my eyes started to cross.

  Some stacks of photos have rubber bands around them, and some are in the envelopes from being developed at local drug stores.  Many are duplicates, and they all seem to be mixed up to the max.  I never bothered to date many of them or write on the back where they were taken, that doesn't help.

  I figure that someday I'll get around to sorting them all out, throwing away the bad blurry ones or duplicates at least.  But honestly, I don't think that day will ever come. :dread:


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 24, 2016)

I have a whole bunch of those, too.  I don't even know who most of the people in the pictures are, nor does  my sister.  Since none in the younger generation have any interest, I figure I and my sister will just end up throwing them out one of these days.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 24, 2016)

Oh yes, huge box full.  I always thought I'd get around to putting them in albums but never did.  I have so many albums full of pictures now, I don't think I would want to bother after all these years of them sitting in that box and not being looked at.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 24, 2016)

I too have a box of photographs from the last 40 years, and did kind of sort them by date not that long ago.  My plan is to pick out my favorites and scrapbook them when I have time and feel inspired.  I have the supplies, just need to get in the mood.


----------



## jujube (Aug 24, 2016)

I have five....count 'em...five big packing crates full of semi-sorted pictures that I've been working on for years.  I periodically go on a sorting binge and sort until I lose my mind or the paper dust/mildew/whatever makes me sneeze too much.   I'm down from seven, at least.  If I hang on long enough, I'll die and there won't be anyone else who cares about them.  I don't know why I don't just take them out in the back yard and have a good bonfire, except that I don't _have_ a back yard.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes, a big shoe box full of assorted pics. Plus, about ten albums of old mostly family pics.


----------



## Carla (Aug 24, 2016)

I have made albums for each of my grandkids from the time they were small. Pics with their pop-pop and things we all did together, nice memories. However, still have many left after creating my own albums. Have small albums that I call my birthday books--a picture each year on their birthday. Another thing my siblings and I did was make copies of all the great-grandparents and grandparents which I put in another album.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 24, 2016)

I sorted such boxes by:
A baby book for son, son, and youngest girl.
Family pics for my personal photo album.
Pictures of people I don't remember, out of focus, two estranged daughters, relations I never liked, even cats I don't remember...chuck them, really it can be freeing.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 24, 2016)

Oh yes!  They almost all belonged to my parents, so I have no idea who a lot of the people are.  Personally I was never much into taking pictures, probably not more than 50 total in my life, before these digital cameras and cell phones came along.  Now I've gone overboard with the phone cameras. It was too much trouble before.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 24, 2016)

I have to admit I am a picture hoarder. I love looking at old pictures ,and remembering a lot of what was happening at the time  the pictures were taken.  When my parents passed away the only thing I wanted were the pictures.When they cleaned out the house my niece went through all the pictures and divided them between me,my brother and Sister.When my Husbands parents passed away my in-laws wanted me to go to the house and take whatever I wanted and again I chose the pictures. To me they are more valuable than any material thing.Here are two of my favorites. 
Some of my cousins me and my sister
 

My Parents,older sister, older brother and me.


----------



## ossian (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes, I have loads of them scattered throughout the house. I used to take pics every time I went walking in the hills and mountians. I struggle now to remember where I took thee pictures and invariably when I want to find a particular one, I can't find it!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 25, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Oh yes!  They almost all belonged to my parents, so I have no idea who a lot of the people are.  Personally I was never much into taking pictures, probably not more than 50 total in my life, before these digital cameras and cell phones came along.  Now I've gone overboard with the phone cameras. It was too much trouble before.



I have never been much of a picture taker, either, nor has my sister, so most of those old photos are meaningless to us, except for the fact that they are old and show another time.  We don't know who the people are, and there is no one left to ask.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 25, 2016)

I love my old photos and they are all neatly labeled in albums. My problem is that the very old albums are on that black paper that comes off on your hands and because they are so old they are crumbling when I look at them . A friend of mine gave me this box as a gift. It took time to get the old photos out of the album. I needed to use a knife with a very thin blade because my Grandmother loved glue. Finally most are in their new home. Each little box is labeled by year with notations and I did get rid of quite a few. Some were doubles I didn't even realize I had or people and places I didn't know


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 26, 2016)

Ruth n New Jersey;
We're throwing you off the island!!!
Everybody here wishes their piles of pics were sorted like yours. We settle for being sorted by decade. Okay, in our wildest dreams, by year. What you've done is amazing. Wow. Great job.
Rick


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 26, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Ruth n New Jersey;
> We're throwing you off the island!!!
> Everybody here wishes their piles of pics were sorted like yours. We settle for being sorted by decade. Okay, in our wildest dreams, by year. What you've done is amazing. Wow. Great job.
> Rick



:iagree:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah, like Pappy I have a shoe box & a cigar box full of pictures....and have my shoes and cigars in albums!


----------



## Manatee (Sep 7, 2016)

I scanned slides of our kids growing up onto DVDs.  The "kids" are now 55 and 53 years old.  All told I scanned 80 boxes of slides.

That only scratched the surface of the store of slides.

On the wall in the Florida room I have a picture of my aunt that I printed in 1951.  In the picture she is standing in front of a car.  The license plate is dated 1917.
Next to it is a 1957 photo of myself starting a big diesel on the ship when I was in the Navy.


----------



## dearimee (Dec 14, 2016)

I have albums for the GKs and some for the parents (my kids) then my own. More are in a box that I'm tempted to leave unsorted and let my GDs stick in a couple empty albums. I'm afraid of losing them in a disaster of some sort so I'm going to give the adults theirs and continue with the grands. I use to be the family picture taker, but now my printer is broken and I'm behind in printing. Oh well! They'll be on thumb drive and Photobucket. They'll be out there for years to come.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 15, 2016)

dearimee said:


> I have albums for the GKs and some for the parents (my kids) then my own. More are in a box that I'm tempted to leave unsorted and let my GDs stick in a couple empty albums. I'm afraid of losing them in a disaster of some sort so I'm going to give the adults theirs and continue with the grands. I use to be the family picture taker, but now my printer is broken and I'm behind in printing. Oh well! They'll be on thumb drive and Photobucket. They'll be out there for years to come.



My wife has done scrapbook for all of our children/grandchildren. These albums are in our entertainment center, in the living room, and are looked at by all during family events..It fun to watch when the Grandkids pick through their parents albums!!!

I also sepent some winter months scanning the pictures to USB Drives..
.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 15, 2016)

Some very nice photos you all posted.  I have a collection of photos from over the past 30+ years, my next project after I finish the one I'm working on now will be a photo wall.  I've been planning it in my head for a while, so, I should be able to get started on it sometime next month.  I'll post a picture when I'm done.


----------



## phoenixrising (Dec 23, 2016)

Yes, two of them. I pulled them all out of old photo albums and started scanning them one by one and cleaning them up in Photoshop. Yet another project I started before realizing how daunting it would be.


----------



## Bobbi (Dec 31, 2016)

I have 6 or 7 albums and two totes full of pictures.  I neglected to write on most of them.  I don't know what to do with them.  I'm thinking of taking out the ones with the kids and grandkids and giving them to the senior member of the group in the picture.  When we took all these we did not realize the kids would not want to go through them endlessly whenever they visit.


----------



## Bobbi (Dec 31, 2016)

Scanning them sounds like a good idea.  My kids are 56, 53 and 50.  Do you think they will be anymore interested in the DVD's than they are in the pictures.  Maybe when they are my age?  I'm originally from NJ and have pictures of Lake Hopatcong, Bertrands Island and the Jersey shore.  Not sure what to do with them either.


----------



## Bobbi (Dec 31, 2016)

Awe, they look beautiful


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 31, 2016)

If you have a smart phone and have Google Photo's there is now an app called Google Scan for Photo's and it does a very good job of scanning the old photo's with your phone. A little time consuming but it doesn't take much thought doing it so can easily be done while watching TV.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 1, 2017)

IMHO....Paper pictures are a thing of the past!!

One of my Daughter-in-Laws does take the pictures she has taken of 2 of our youngest grandchildren and takes them to Wal-mart and has a calendar made up for the following year.

Other than that, we have to view pictures of our other Grandchildren/Children on FaceBook!!!! I do copy them from there and put them on USB Drives.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2017)

I have a huge rubbermaid tote that's at least half full of pictures. Keep saying I'm going to take them out and go through them to decide which ones to scan into the computer. That's will be a good and fun project for the winter.


----------

